# 2-3 weeks fish not eating but looks PERFECT!



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

So I made a thread about my perlmutt a few weeks ago. He had stopped eating, and was less active. I was advised to quarantine him and treat with Jungle Labs parasite clear. I am sure its a male, and not a female holding.

After putting him in the hospital tank a few of my yellow labs stopped eating. I also hospitalized them in the same tank as my permutt. I treated with Jungle Labs, as advised. My yellow labs began eating once again (thanks to Robin!), and were moved back to the main tank. I am feeding medicated food to my fish in the main tank to prevent any infection (thanks to Chichlidaholic!!)

The perlmutt, however; is still not eating. Yet, he shows no signs of bloat. No signs of any external bacterial infections. He looks, perfect. Except, he is not eating. I should mention, when I first hospitalized him he was very inactive and hid a lot, now he is much more active but still not eating. He is still in my hospital tank.

What could be wrong?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I have heard of fish that have gotten used to not eating. I have also heard of fish that once had worms or parasites that are unable to rid their system of the damage done or even the dead parasites themselves.

It is best to try to entice the fish to eat and clear his system. Garlic is often used to entice fish to eat. There is a product called garlic guard or even soaking food with crushed fresh garlic. Although many advise against feeding bloodworms to Africans, it may be another way to entice the fish. Live brine shrimp another possibility. Once the fish starts eating again it should go back to its regular diet.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

lotsofish said:


> I have heard of fish that have gotten used to not eating. I have also heard of fish that once had worms or parasites that are unable to rid their system of the damage done or even the dead parasites themselves.
> 
> It is best to try to entice the fish to eat and clear his system. Garlic is often used to entice fish to eat. There is a product called garlic guard or even soaking food with crushed fresh garlic. Although many advise against feeding bloodworms to Africans, it may be another way to entice the fish. Live brine shrimp another possibility. Once the fish starts eating again it should go back to its regular diet.


Wow, thanks for the info. I will try some of the things you've mentioned. Thanks again!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would _NOT_ offer bloodworms! They are believed to cause bloat in Malawi cichlids!

You can try the garlic, but at this point, I'm not too sure it will help.

Often, with bloat, once they stop eating it can be almost impossible to get them to recover.

Did you use more than one round of meds for treatment? How many times did you dose the tank with JPC?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I would _NOT_ offer bloodworms! They are believed to cause bloat in Malawi cichlids!
> 
> You can try the garlic, but at this point, I'm not too sure it will help.
> 
> ...


I dosed it 2 times with 48 hours in between. Waited another few days, then dosed twice again with 48 in between. I did 25-50percent water changes between treatments as suggested on the directions. My yellow labs recovered within a few days, are now back in the main tank.

Its just difficult for me to give up on him. He's showed no physical symptoms of bloat. He looks just fine, still showing great color too, and its been 2-3 weeks since he last ate.

I did the minced garlic thing. He did swim up to see what it was (before he wouldn't even look in the direction of any food thrown in the tank) and he even tried to eat a few pieces, but I think he spat them out. Then after letting the minced garlic soak in the tank water for a bit, I tried feeding him some algae flakes, and he did swim up (not enthusiastically though) and 'tasted' some. He spit most of the flakes, maybe swallowed 1 or 2 of the tiniest of the pieces, then no longer seemed interested.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

So, basically, you didn't do much more than one full treatment. (3 treatments with JPC is considered a full round.)

I would go ahead and do another full round of the JPC. (3 treatments spaced 48 hours apart, with water changes prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.)

If you want to try another food, pick up some frozen "Emerald Entree". It's veggie, mostly used for saltwater, but I have been able to get my mbuna to eat this when they won't eat anything else.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> So, basically, you didn't do much more than one full treatment. (3 treatments with JPC is considered a full round.)
> 
> I would go ahead and do another full round of the JPC. (3 treatments spaced 48 hours apart, with water changes prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.)
> 
> If you want to try another food, pick up some frozen "Emerald Entree". It's veggie, mostly used for saltwater, but I have been able to get my mbuna to eat this when they won't eat anything else.


Great, I'll try that. Thanks!


----------

